# Hackler Honey Punch?



## olddrown (Oct 28, 2009)

Has anyone had experience with the Hackler honey punch?If you have a opinion let me here from you.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

That is one of the things that I do own but don't use. I purchased one that was 5-6 in wide and jury rigged it to be no more than 2 inches wide. It takes a good deal of pressure to work well. But I found that the punch surfaces picked up wax very quickly and were very difficult to clear out. 

But that may be my problem. I warm all frames to 95-100F before uncapping and extraction. Now I just use a scratcher as I hate the fumes from a burning hot knife. Takes a more time but still does a good job.

Fuzzy


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

From the archives

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205042&highlight=hackler+honey+punch


----------

